# Biker Kid...



## soxOZ (Dec 18, 2011)

*Well no one's interested*... :thumbdown:...


----------



## unpopular (Dec 21, 2011)

so you remove the image to teach us a lesson?



If i removed every image which I received no comments, I'd have about images posts left.


----------



## Trever1t (Dec 21, 2011)

LOL, I just saw the title and came in for a look and BEHOLD!


nothing. 

People need to stop being such ______s. How many people llok and don't say a word? Lots.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 21, 2011)

If you go through the various forum threads, there you can see  number of fine images with zero or scanty responses. So that was not a good reason to remove a posted image..... you can place that back

Regards


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 21, 2011)

You posted at 1 am my local time then removed 2 hours later, what were you expecting...


----------



## Nubbs (Dec 21, 2011)

I think you need to get over yourself if you are going to start asking for CC on stuff.  I can only imagine how you would have reacted if somebody dared to give you any negative feed back on your image.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 21, 2011)

^^ a couple days did pass, i think.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 21, 2011)

The topic title is "Biker Kid ..."  Nowhere does it ask for comment and critique or just comment or anything else.  Perhaps your original post did however.

If you are just sharing a photograph then share it and be content with the knowledge that you might have made someone smile.  If you want comments about the photograph it's a good idea to let people know.  I can't speak for everyone but I, personally, won't critique a photograph unless it's asked for and I normally won't comment on one unless it is a really outstanding shot or someone I am familiar with.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 21, 2011)

this image has received more attention than ANYTHING i have ever posted.


----------



## DCMoney (Dec 21, 2011)

unpopular said:


> ^^ a couple days did pass, i think.



haha oops, oh well OP needs to get over it...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 21, 2011)

When you start a thread at 1 a.m, there is a good chance it might get missed by the 3 people who are still active at that time and don't have to work the next day.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 21, 2011)

I'll call my parents at 1AM and find out what time it is in Australia. The world is round you know.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 21, 2011)

unpopular said:


> I'll call my parents at 1AM and find out what time it is in Australia. The world is round you know.



Yes, but the more active members of this forum tend to be from the U.S.  A few from Europe.  Occasionally, something a bit different, but I would say the majority is U.S.

This thread is a good example.  We have one from Australia(the OP, and the rest from the U.S.)


----------



## Frequency (Dec 21, 2011)

But India is not in US


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 21, 2011)

Frequency said:


> But India is not in US



I had you included in the first revision of my post, but ended up deleting it because you aren't all that active.  My apologies for the inaccuracy.


----------



## Frequency (Dec 22, 2011)

It is more than OK 
Regards


----------



## Tomeek (Dec 22, 2011)

soo funny, how he had no reply's, akes out the pic and gets flooded! Now be an adult and put the pic back up! I want to see it!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 22, 2011)

^^ i know. I am kind of envious.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 23, 2011)

DCMoney said:


> You posted at 1 am my local time then removed 2 hours later, what were you expecting...



Err, excuse me but it wasn't 2 hours it was more like 2-3 days, and over 100 views. 

As for removing the photo, I didn't mean to remove it but moved it on my photo host and then realized that it had a broken link to here.
And when I come back to fix it, and after seeing so many views and not one remark, thought well why bother reinserting the link as it appeared that it may not have been to anyone's taste.

But funny that there is over 17 replies to nothing and not one reply to when there was a photo. 
And OK I didn't ask for any critique but usually I will leave at least something whenever I look at anyone's work, good or bad... 
After all this is a photo forum, and you'd expect to be talking about photos, I would have thought...

Gee...!!! There's a lot of you really quick at the draw to make negative remarks about someone you don't know, and something that it was initially an accident that the photo dropped off the page.
Well at least I gave all of you something to ***** about and have you little dig and say... Nice to meet you all...

Well I hope you have...
*M**erry **C**hristmas....*


And for those of you that still would like to have looked at the shots, here they are...

#1...






#2...


----------



## Frequency (Dec 23, 2011)

These photos are very nice...... Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## Kerbouchard (Dec 23, 2011)

I like the crop in the first.  Interesting angle. (shooting position, not the fact that you turned your camera 45 degrees).  I like the fact that you got down on his level.

The second doesn't work for me.  Just a bit too much going on in it.

As far as overall, wish you didn't have the hot spot on his head and the rear seat.


----------



## Tomeek (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice  Next time with the light coming from that angle maybe use a reflector to bet the rough shades out of the face, other than that they are nice. Merry Xmas


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 23, 2011)

Frequency said:


> These photos are very nice...... Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


 
Thank you for your comments, appreciate it... 



Kerbouchard said:


> I like the crop in the first.  Interesting angle. (shooting position, not the fact that you turned your camera 45 degrees).  I like the fact that you got down on his level.
> The second doesn't work for me.  Just a bit too much going on in it.
> As far as overall, wish you didn't have the hot spot on his head and the rear seat.


 


Tomeek said:


> Nice  Next time with the light coming from that angle maybe use a reflector to bet the rough shades out of the face, other than that they are nice. Merry Xmas



Thanks for both for your honest opinions... 

Yeah it sucks that I did blow out the hair and seat, but unfortunately I had to shoot this in the middle of a very sunny summer day with the sun just behind him.
Plus this little kid had the attention span of about 2 Milli-seconds before he took off, so I was lucky to get these few shots with the bike for his parents. 

Ideally if I had my flash attached or some reflectors it would have been much better, but even with the blown highlights I liked the look of the 1st shot.
Maybe because it gave the kid some attitude with that look and made him look older than he was...

Thanks again...
*M**erry **C**hristmas...*


----------



## jake337 (Dec 23, 2011)

soxOZ said:


> Frequency said:
> 
> 
> > These photos are very nice...... Merry Christmas and Happy New Year
> ...



Next on your wishlist is a large sunscreen/diffuser! Or a just as capaple DIY version! 

It looks to be a wall behind him, maybe get someone up there holding a large diffuser.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 23, 2011)

While a diffuser would be nice here, I am not totally sure it would be necessary. There appears to be plenty of ambient light; this is why I use the spot meter in manual mode. Likewise, a proper fill flash would work well in this situation.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 26, 2011)

jake337 said:


> Next on your wishlist is a large sunscreen/diffuser! Or a just as capaple DIY version!
> It looks to be a wall behind him, maybe get someone up there holding a large diffuser.


 


unpopular said:


> While a diffuser would be nice here, I am not totally sure it would be necessary. There appears to be plenty of ambient light; this is why I use the spot meter in manual mode. Likewise, a proper fill flash would work well in this situation.



Thanks for the suggestions but the problem was that I did have it set on spot metering and it did what spot metering was suppose to do. It metered his shirt and most of his face very well. 
But it had to blow out other parts of the photo to get that part right, oh well, just notch this up to experience...


----------



## unpopular (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok. Well, I could be wrong. It just looks like it should be within latitude to me, or a little closer anyway. Perhaps some of his hair would clip out, but not so much to create this halo-of-death effect.

Just to clarify, you metered off the shirt and did not compensate, right? The only thing is that the shirt looks like it's about one stop under what I'd expect it to be in this case. Did you do any post processing or contrast adjustments?

If this is how you metered it, you could have stopped down twice and still retained ample detail in the shirt. ARe you sure that you didn't mean matrix metering, or some other evaluative metering mode?


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 28, 2011)

unpopular said:


> Ok. Well, I could be wrong. It just looks like it should be within latitude to me, or a little closer anyway. Perhaps some of his hair would clip out, but not so much to create this halo-of-death effect.
> Just to clarify, you metered off the shirt and did not compensate, right? The only thing is that the shirt looks like it's about one stop under what I'd expect it to be in this case. Did you do any post processing or contrast adjustments?
> If this is how you metered it, you could have stopped down twice and still retained ample detail in the shirt. ARe you sure that you didn't mean matrix metering, or some other evaluative metering mode?



Yep that's right, spot metering, I would normally have compensated or just used Matrix or Center Weighted metering but as I said earlier, this kid had the attention span of about 2 Milli-Seconds and I only managed to get a couple of shots off before he took off. It wasn't an easy day, hipo kids, in the middle of a super sunny day, have learned a lot from this experience... LOL...
And yes I also put plenty of contrast in the PP's...

The EXIF data is still attached to the shots (have shown below) and definitely used Spot metering...  Thanks for your reply and comments....

_Camera Model: NIKON D700
Focal Length: 135mm (35mm equivalent: 135mm)
Aperture: f/4.0
Exposure Time: 0.0063 s (1/160)
ISO equiv: 200
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Spot
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: Adobe RGB (1998)
Software: Capture NX 2.2.8 W

_


----------



## unpopular (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep. I have a three year old an a bunch of manual lenses. I hear ya. No chance of proper exposure compensation!

But in this case, I don't think you needed any modifiers, just a proper exposure. Maybe though, not having been there it's ultimately hard to tell.


----------



## mat wildlife (Dec 29, 2011)

What a terrific post: no photograph; lots of discussion; and arguments about different time zones. Well done everyone.


----------

